
Is College Worth It? | Byliner Spotlights - wvishal
http://byliner.com/spotlights/is-college-worth-it
======
keithnoizu
Well despite being a high school drop out, albeit with an associates degree in
management, I've done alright for myself. My income is in the low six figures,
I enjoy my job at Microsoft and have enjoyed most of my previous positions as
well. At the same time I could have been where I am at now a lot sooner if I'd
gone the traditional route. I suspect my income would be padded with a few
extra 10k, etc.

So, no college isn't necessarily necessary, but I would recommend it. You'll
still have time to work on your startup and have the benefit of pulling in
others from your classes to help.

Being forced to sit through those classes forces you to cover some things you
may not seek out on your own and these skills in language, mathematics and
technology can help you out quite a bit during your early career before you're
forced to hunker down and pick them up on your own.

